# wild caught mbuna and haps direct from importer



## Sftl Aquatics (Sep 9, 2013)

Aulonocara blue neon 35ea
Aulonocara salousi gome 45.ea
Aulonocara red flush gome 45 ea
Aulonocara chitande misenje ntekete 45.ea.
Aulonocara gertrude jumbo blue 45ea.
placidochromis electra gome
45ea
pseudotropheas crabro 25ea
pseudotropheas aurora 25 ea
tropheops yellow gular.25ea.
Cyathochromis obliquedens 25ea.
and many more please contact for more details.


----------



## PraveenSR (Sep 17, 2013)

interested in the gulur and aurora? where are you located and what size are they?


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

He is pickering. The fish are adult size from the pictures i've seen elsewhere


----------



## Sftl Aquatics (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi we are located in pickering. All fish are breeding size.
gulars are large some 4". Aurora are also full size.
I can text you pics.


----------

